# my valeting bay



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

me mates built this a couple of month's back,no room for garage so had to improvise,i still have my decking when i come out of the conservatory,the side's are not finnished yet,these will have clear polly carb panel's on,and yes it's legal and next door want's one now.we all know what it's like to start washing or polishing the car well ive solved my problem,also the floor has just recieved a fresh layer of lime stone thank's for looking :thumb:













































another update all wall's painted white ,200ltr water but and guttering fitted,and my shed all clean and tidy.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

looking good,good to see all the autosmart products


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

autosmart make up 95% of my detailing gear them tubs go 3 deep :thumb:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Thats pretty nice! My only gripe is, wont that perspex stuff make it really hot under there?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

byrnes said:


> Thats pretty nice! My only gripe is, wont that perspex stuff make it really hot under there?


it does mate yeah,that's why one side is open to let some air in,looking at fitting removable pannel's :thumb:


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

that looks spot mate, ive got enough room on the side of the bungalow so has really got me thinking....


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

its nearly like a make shift garage, few more panels and it wont be far off!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

jgy6000 said:


> its nearly like a make shift garage, few more panels and it wont be far off!


cheer's fella's when my side panel's go on then the only way in is from the decking ,via my conservatory,or the gate's, was going to extend it flush with house and conservatory completley closed in ,but would look tacky and need planning permission, got all bit's at trade total cost £400, bit's like the special screw's and spacer's bumped up the price.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

That looks cool :thumb:

Its good to have a place to sort cars out, and that will do the job nicely :buffer:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

if it was me i'd have used solid roof panels and a couple of strtip lights then you can see the swirls and the car is in the shade


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

chunkytfg said:


> if it was me i'd have used solid roof panels and a couple of strtip lights then you can see the swirls and the car is in the shade


yeah can see your point mate,swirl's not an issue really,ok cant spot them as good but you can pick them out ok, all personal taste but good point,in the future i could go down that road :thumb:


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks very practical but a hell of an eyesore. Glad I don't live next to it


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

gregb said:


> Looks very practical but a hell of an eyesore. Glad I don't live next to it


your opinion mate but but 1 side is having one built aswell:thumb:


----------



## ShineyHelmet (Jul 27, 2009)

That is brilliant, I'd love something like that to work in.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

cheer's fella there's a guy 4 door's down has one much taller,with sheeting blowing aboout,to hide his morgan, and 3 more along the road,feed back from my neighbour's has been great you dont even look twice at it when walking past, not to everyone's taste but iam happy :thumb:


----------



## ShineyHelmet (Jul 27, 2009)

swiftjon said:


> cheer's fella there's a guy 4 door's down has one much taller,with sheeting blowing aboout,to hide his morgan, and 3 more along the road,feed back from my neighbour's has been great you dont even look twice at it when walking past, not to everyone's taste but iam happy :thumb:


Who gives a ****e what people think anyway , your house you can do what you want IMO:thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

gregb said:


> Looks very practical but a hell of an eyesore. Glad I don't live next to it


It's not eyesore at all, I've had a brew with Jon today to have a closer look at his "Detailing bay" () and it looks spot on, nicely done and well built too, it can get windy in Wigan! When I can't wash the car because it's raining Jon can laugh at me from over the fence whilst he's adding the next coat on colly onto his Swift!!..........:lol:

Nice chat this morning Jon and cheers for the brew............:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

did you need planning permission for that or not? 

i want to build somehting similar (but with a propper roof) on the side of my house, but means moving a wall, i think i need to get some quotes :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

cheer's howard look forward to our next chat and product swapping session :lol:,and no mate planning permission only needed if you go to high and fully enclose it like a garage mine is open from my decking:thumb:


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

It looks pretty good, I envy you having the space to build one :wave:

I'll offer you some advice, keep an eye on the joints where the sheets overlap (the ends as opposed to the sides) if there's not much of a fall on the roof water can actually be drawn up under the top sheet until it leaks inside, it does this by capillary action, just something to look out for. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Shared said:


> It looks pretty good, I envy you having the space to build one :wave:
> 
> I'll offer you some advice, keep an eye on the joints where the sheets overlap (the ends as opposed to the sides) if there's not much of a fall on the roof water can actually be drawn up under the top sheet until it leaks inside, it does this by capillary action, just something to look out for. :thumb:


cheers fella,ill keep an eye on that :thumb:


----------



## Jamz (Aug 26, 2009)

Looking very good mate


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

You will need air con in there. Looks good.


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

looking good mate...good for the weather in wigan aswel lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

aye it's pretty warm in there, not finnished yet bit lazy atm :lol:


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice bay you got there Jon, good to see the Swift looking tip top, wish I could say the same for mine


----------



## BMW318TI (Aug 4, 2009)

Hmmm nice space for your car! with nice stuff:buffer:
Also I like your Suzuki powerrrrrrr:car:
Your car is being spoiled:detailer:


----------

